# I passed CPMA



## carol s harris (Dec 23, 2011)

i finally passed. so excited.


----------



## ajanibaby@gmail.com (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulation!!!


----------



## pegburch (Dec 23, 2011)

*peg*

Hoping to take mine next year. Did you find it difficult?  I have a question. I have been a CPC for 5 yrs and work for multispeciality group coding everything from FP to Oncology.
My new manager not sure she wants to approve a title change with salary increase to Coder III. Any thoughts on what constitutes a Coder III?


----------



## megha (Dec 23, 2011)

carol s harris said:


> i finally passed. so excited.



Congratulation Carol, can u tell me more about this test,  what i need for this test. if you have link i appreciate thanks 

Megha CPC-A


----------



## balamuruganr (Dec 25, 2011)

*CPMA details*

Congrag carol,

   I am CPC certified , i have an idea to take CPMA by 2012 will u guide me . What are all the things needed , exam fee , eligibility needed for that etc . Will u mail me my id is balaphysio01@gmail.com


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Way to go.

Cheers,


----------



## krislein (Jan 9, 2012)

*Congrats!*

Did you take the bootcamp or study on your own?
I've been picking up from the forums that many feel the bootcamp is unnecessary or at least grossly overpriced for what you get out of it.

What do you feel was your best resource (which book should I buy)?


----------



## twizzle (Jan 9, 2012)

*Cpma*



balamuruganr said:


> Congrag carol,
> 
> I am CPC certified , i have an idea to take CPMA by 2012 will u guide me . What are all the things needed , exam fee , eligibility needed for that etc . Will u mail me my id is balaphysio01@gmail.com



It's all on the website as are all details for all exams.


----------

